# Going To Pensacola Pier



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I planned on taking one light rod w/ 8lb test line, two medium rods w/ 15 and 20lb test and a heavy rod with 40 lb test.For bait im bringing shrimp, mullet, and squid as well as a few lures. Am I properly equiped?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you have a bridge net to get the fish up? Also, if you fish the T don't leave your poles leaning on the rail.....place them in the rod holders. If you or somebody else hooks into a nice fish it's a pain to work around a bunch of poles leaning on the rails.

Good luck


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

bring a lot of white pompano jigs and/or bucktails/grubs......lots of bonito in the mornings


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Personally I would bring 2 light rods with 8lb test. ONe with a white pomp jig for bonito and redfish and one with a pink pomp jig for pomps


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

850: dont brake your back

do what freespool said and take a net


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Wheres the cheapest place to buy a bridge net? Anyone make em and sell em?


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

academy off of davis has them the gaffs are 40 bucks i think the nets were like 20 bucks


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/30/2008)*Wheres the cheapest place to buy a bridge net? Anyone make em and sell em?


If you're in Pensacola, I have a bridge net that I'll give you. It was given to me by a friend who was moving to Atlanta and no longer needed it. Still almost brand new. I always seem to forget it when I leave the house anyway. Let me know.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *d45miller (12/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *roofordie (11/30/2008)*Wheres the cheapest place to buy a bridge net? Anyone make em and sell em?
> ...




Thanks again for the net Drew:bowdown:bowdown. Used it a little today.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *d45miller (12/1/2008)*
> ...


No problem man! Glad to see you're already putting it to good use.:clap


----------

